# Calling



## flosskins (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi,

My 10 month old queen called for the first time on 21st Feb for about 4-5 days, but it would appear she has started calling again already! Does anyone else have cats that call that frequently? My other queen called quite regularly every 3 weeks so this seems a little strange! I had planned to breed from her on around the 3rd season which would have made her about 1 year but at this rate it will be in 2 weeks!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

anything from 10months, as long as she is a year with she gives birth, some cats call every 2 days  some every 6 months, I think some sort of 'average' is every 3weeks, but again no idea where that came from!
What breed is she??


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Do all calling cats paddle?

I honestly cannot tell if my cat is on call at the moment. She's vocal but not massively.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

messyhearts said:


> Do all calling cats paddle?
> 
> I honestly cannot tell if my cat is on call at the moment. She's vocal but not massively.


yes and no, its only seen 2 of mine do that, the others just wandered the house calling, being more affectionate, bit of rolling


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> yes and no, its only seen 2 of mine do that, the others just wandered the house calling, being more affectionate, bit of rolling


Ahh. Cos my girl is more vocal (she was already vocal), she was already rolling & already affectionate but this past week she would be more vocal than usual but it isn't OBVIOUSLY a call.

A friend told me to see if she is "rosy" but that hasn't really helped me decide if she is.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

messyhearts said:


> Ahh. Cos my girl is more vocal (she was already vocal), she was already rolling & already affectionate but this past week she would be more vocal than usual but it isn't OBVIOUSLY a call.
> 
> A friend told me to see if she is "rosy" but that hasn't really helped me decide if she is.


ahhh Id deem that as a call, is it her first litter your waiting to mate her for? Meg was a silent caller, literally she would roll on the gorund ONCE and that was her calling!!!  So we just had to spend weeks watching her to roll over! :lol: Soon as she did we were like 'to the stud!!' :lol:

Then on her next calls, she found her voice....by god did she find her voice!  soooo loud!! Although im thankful that I dont have to sit there watching her to roll anymore lol! :laugh:

I dont get the rosy thing!!!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Never had a girl kitten before, Molly is acting very strangely, just not herself! What are the main things to look for when a cat is in season?


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> ahhh Id deem that as a call, is it her first litter your waiting to mate her for? Meg was a silent caller, literally she would roll on the gorund ONCE and that was her calling!!!  So we just had to spend weeks watching her to roll over! :lol: Soon as she did we were like 'to the stud!!' :lol:
> 
> Then on her next calls, she found her voice....by god did she find her voice!  soooo loud!! Although im thankful that I dont have to sit there watching her to roll anymore lol! :laugh:
> 
> I dont get the rosy thing!!!


Yeah waiting for first try. She's approaching 11 months at the moment so not in a rush but just want to know. Don't think if this is a call that it is silent, just very subtle. Hoping if this is a call that next time it is much more obvious like your silent caller!

Not sure about the rosy thing - hard to casually see with that long fur down there so find myself routing around :lol:


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Jenny1966 said:


> Never had a girl kitten before, Molly is acting very strangely, just not herself! What are the main things to look for when a cat is in season?


Noise, affection, rolling & paddling (apparently).


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

What about bouncing off the walls? She is hyper!!


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

Jenny1966 said:


> Never had a girl kitten before, Molly is acting very strangely, just not herself! What are the main things to look for when a cat is in season?


If i tickled my cat at the base of her tail she would lie flat on the ground with her bum in the air, this amused me no end. She would also become more vocal and make this chriping sound.


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

lol yeah our Willow was a dancing queen! Another thing to watch out for is spraying when they're on call. Our girl decided to give this ago last call before we got her spayed. I've a friend with a silent caller who sprays to attract the boys


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

messyhearts said:


> Yeah waiting for first try. She's approaching 11 months at the moment so not in a rush but just want to know. Don't think if this is a call that it is silent, just very subtle. Hoping if this is a call that next time it is much more obvious like your silent caller!
> 
> Not sure about the rosy thing - hard to casually see with that long fur down there so find myself routing around :lol:


Yes Ive had sprayers ALWAYS up the bloody curtains!!!!!!! 

haha I always have a quick look see whatsv going on, but always looks the same to me :lol:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Jenny1966 said:


> Never had a girl kitten before, Molly is acting very strangely, just not herself! What are the main things to look for when a cat is in season?


Are you planning to breed? If not neutering is done at 5-6months of age.

Cats dont have seasons like dogs do, they start to 'call' howl/scream, or then the other way which is slient.

become more loving, some spray to attract the males, some crap everywhere (yes Ive had that to  )

some put bums in air, some put bums in face want you to mate them! some roll about!


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Mother nature really did deal calling queens a bad hand  They become so demented all they think about is getting a man! Constantly roaming around, not eating, making an unearthly noise, losing control of bodliy functions. Only thing i can compare it to is Glasgow city centre on a saturday night


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

tylow said:


> Mother nature really did deal calling queens a bad hand  They become so demented all they think about is getting a man! Constantly roaming around, not eating, making an unearthly noise, losing control of bodliy functions. Only thing i can compare it to is Glasgow city centre on a saturday night


:lol: :lol:


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> Are you planning to breed? If not neutering is done at 5-6months of age.
> 
> Cats dont have seasons like dogs do, they start to 'call' howl/scream, or then the other way which is slient.
> 
> ...


No not breeding, thank god  she is booked in to be spayed on 24th March. She is definately more vocal, one minute affectionate, the next biting and scratching (though not in temper) she is off her wet food, and is acting though she really doesnt know what to do next! We actually had to lock her out the bedroom for the first time last night because she just couldnt settle.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Jenny1966 said:


> No not breeding, thank god  she is booked in to be spayed on 24th March. She is definately more vocal, one minute affectionate, the next biting and scratching (though not in temper) she is off her wet food, and is acting though she really doesnt know what to do next! We actually had to lock her out the bedroom for the first time last night because she just couldnt settle.


ah thats good! she will calm down a bit, but still be herself and a kitten! it only takes away the urge to mate


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

cats will call every 2-3 weeks unless mated or spayed, they become more affectionate,more vocal, literally a completely different cat to what your used to, so unless you want this every 2 weeks best to get her spayed


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

They often start calling more frequently if not mated - the worst I had was two weeks on, 2 days off, two weeks on ...

Liz


----------



## stevenco (Jan 7, 2011)

how long can they call for i've got one shes been calling for 7 days now. was trying to get her to stud last week but stud had a queen with him.

shes only done like 4-5 days calling but her sister came back 3 weeks ago do you think its that.


----------

